

The Design Arsenal: Is your design missing the wow factor? Find it in 3 steps - zzilch
http://www.thedesignarsenal.com/#/Its-missing-the-wow-factor

======
zzilch
I posted this yesterday and it was immediately killed and I was quite confused
and worried that I had broken the all the rules on one of my first
submissions. But now my colleagues can see the post. Was it resurrected? Is
that a thing?

In any case, I created this website with the hope that it can be a handy
reference for fellow web designers who fight these common UX battles with
clients. Feedback is welcome.

